# Foaming at the mouth?



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Teeth are a likely culprit.

Are any other horses in the barn doing it? Is she on the same feed and hay as the other horses in the barn?

Here in the states, we have something called "clover slobbers" If there's a lot of clover in the hay, or in her pasture, a fungus on the clover causes excessive salivation. In the summer, when the clover is blooming, my horses actually have damp spots in front of their stall doors from the drooling. If that's what it is, it's harmless. 

However, if she's the only one in the barn who's doing it, that's not likely.


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

I know it is not clover because she has been on stall rest for the last couple of months. But I never knew that about clover so thanks for the info! 

She eats the same food as the other horses but also gets an extra meal of mash.( I don't know what this is equivalent to in the states but its good for the digestive system and needs to be mixed with hot water).

And as far as I know she is the only one in the barn that is doing this. If it is the teeth causing this I am just astonished at how she was fine on Thursday and then Friday she was drooling dramatically!

Thank you so much for your response. I will call the vet out for a teeth check as soon as I can.
Aly


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck! Post back when you find out what's going on, I'm curious.


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

I definitely will! Apparently today, (I didn't get to see her but my Dad reported) that she wasn't drooling but when she was eating her mash (oats and stuff) it sounded like she was crunching on a carrot. 

Thanks again for your help!
Aly


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Maybe she has an obstruction of some sort? And she is trying to force it out? 

Sounds funny to me, I'm not one to have the vet out for every little thing, but you might want to at least give yours a ring and tell them what is going on and get an opinion....


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Drooling is normal when a horse has a bit in his mouth, but not while they are standing contently or moving around without a bit/other item in their mouth.
According to my trusty vet manual, drooling like this can signify the following:

Teeth problems/infection.
Obstruction somewhere.
A mouth infection. If the is drool stained brown, has a strange odor, and is cohesive, this could be a sign of mouth infection.
The swallowing mechanism is paralyzed. This is unlikely if she is still eating, though.
Stomatitis.
A toxic substance may be in the body. If she somehow ingested a toxic plant, cleaning chemical, etcetera, this may be it.
Nerve damage. Hopefully this is not the case.
The squeaking noise you are hearing is probably her teeth grinding. The best thing to do is contact the vet, but the most likely problem is her teeth having not been done for such a long time. Her jaw could be out of alignment, she most definitely has hooks, the list goes on.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Or maybe she has something lodged between her teeth that is causing her a good deal of discomfort?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm wondering if she's got something stuck in her mouth? 

Either that, it could certainly be her teeth causing an issue...


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies!

I actually just got off the phone with the vet. (he went out and took a look at my girl.) And he said everything is fine and normal. (teeth included)

I feel kind of silly now talking to him but I do feel a lot better.

She must of had something stuck in her mouth that I couldn't see...

Thanks again!
Aly


----------

